# App feature upgrades



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

What would you like the app to do that it doesn't already do?

Here are a couple of my wishes:

Include riders' music likes alongside their rating when sending out a ping. That way we could have their favorite music playing when they hop in.

Auto send a customized default text to the rider when we accept the fare. Example: "Hi, this is Bob, your Uber driver. I will be picking you up in a white Subaru. If you are in a busy area, please wait where I can safely pull out of traffic to pick you up. If you are in an apartment or condo, please reply with the unit number. Finally, if you have a music preference, please reply with that and I will try to queue something up for you. See you soon!"

Give us the destination when we arrive so we can plan our route while waiting for the rider.

What else?


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

How about just putting back the damn heat map for surges on iPhones for a start. If we are dreaming go ahead and add a tip function.

As for what kind of music the PAX likes, I could care less to be honest. 

Let's get real here. Uber can't even get their app to consistently work correctly as it is. They add features such as UberPool, their internal nav sucks balls, if you use Google Maps (on iPhone) you miss stacked pings, ride redirects, and if you still swim you'll miss pool adds/changes. 

The app is a HORRIBLE resource hog as it is because of Ubers hack programming job. The fact a 62-68B TECHNOLOGY company can't make an app reliable is flat out pathetic. 

Why on earth would one want to encourage them to bloat a piece of software that barely works as it is? Job number one should be to QUIT adding crap features and make a bullet proof reliable end to end system. 

If someone wants a DJ they can order a disco bus. It's nothing personal, it's business.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a 4.93 rating in part because I cater to the person paying me.

I agree that the app is way too much of a resource hog. My phone bricks regularly. But adding some text wouldn't add more than a few bytes.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

You can set up a standard text message to send that only requires a couple of taps. For iPhones go into Settings/General/Keyboard/Text Replacement and then tap the "+" symbol in the upper right. I have one that I send if the pax isn't there waiting when I arrive.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Kevin4163 said:


> You can set up a standard text message to send that only requires a couple of taps. For iPhones go into Settings/General/Keyboard/Text Replacement and then tap the "+" symbol in the upper right. I have one that I send if the pax isn't there waiting when I arrive.


Great tip!


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Pax can already listen to pandora on his/her phone...

You can customize the message you want to send with hangouts.

What they really need:

Tipping system.

If using destination, the person should see (highlighted on the map by shade translated to degree of occurrence) the most likely spot from which rides will originate going to your destination.

Personal requests by adding drivers to a pax fav list, scheduling pick ups if the driver wishes to take them.

Destination should have 2 modes: short trip and long trip, that way people can start their day going straight to their fishing spot and can also switch in case it takes too long to find a match.

Airport ticketing system for short trips, cut in line when you come back if you take them.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Work properly


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kevin4163 said:


> You can set up a standard text message to send that only requires a couple of taps. For iPhones go into Settings/General/Keyboard/Text Replacement and then tap the "+" symbol in the upper right. I have one that I send if the pax isn't there waiting when I arrive.


Can anyone tell me how to do this with a Samsung phone?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Can anyone tell me how to do this with a Samsung phone?


To set up a pre-typed message: Messages > hit the 3 dots at the upper right corner > Settings > Quick Responses

When ready to send out a Quick Response: (in the Enter Message screen) > hit the 3 dots at the upper right corner > Quick Responses > select the reply you want.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

d0n said:


> Pax can already listen to pandora on his/her phone...
> 
> You can customize the message you want to send with hangouts.
> 
> ...


Someone should be able to grind short trips only. No pings further than 5 minutes and no trips longer than 10 minutes. The short trips are generally unwanted by full timers but someone with an hour to spare can take a few shorties. For example, college students can drive their fellow students around campus between classes without worrying about being sent all over the state. Someone waiting to pick up a friend at the airport can take people to the hotels surrounding the airport. Full timers want the long trips, this will give them a higher proportion of long trips


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Someone should be able to grind short trips only. No pings further than 5 minutes and no trips longer than 10 minutes. The short trips are generally unwanted by full timers but someone with an hour to spare can take a few shorties. For example, college students can drive their fellow students around campus between classes without worrying about being sent all over the state. Someone waiting to pick up a friend at the airport can take people to the hotels surrounding the airport. Full timers want the long trips, this will give them a higher proportion of long trips


Indeed, like I said: the lack of features and tools creates chaos within the system, people want short trips (good luck), people want long trips (gooder luck).

The lack of control in logistics is what makes this suck by at least 40%, the rest is underpayments and upper management overall.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Someone should be able to grind short trips only. No pings further than 5 minutes and no trips longer than 10 minutes. The short trips are generally unwanted by full timers but someone with an hour to spare can take a few shorties. For example, college students can drive their fellow students around campus between classes without worrying about being sent all over the state. Someone waiting to pick up a friend at the airport can take people to the hotels surrounding the airport. Full timers want the long trips, this will give them a higher proportion of long trips


Great suggestion.

I do those kind of trips sometimes mid-day when things slow down. 

Apartment to University of Miami - <2 miles, 5 minutes, $3.22
exact drop-off point at UM to apt - <2 miles Pool, 5 minutes, $3.22
nearby apt complex to UM - <2 miles Pool, 5 minutes, $3.22
Repeat ad nauseum. 
The kids usually use one of two pickup/dropoff points on-campus, so I almost always get an immediate ping in the same spot when I drop off on campus. A lot of the trips are literally just from one side of US 1 to the other -- often less than a mile, no more than 2-3 minutes.

_(In Miami, Pool pays more than X for those minimal trips ($3.22 vs $2.47), and all the kids use Pool almost exclusively. It's one of my rare exceptions to not driving Pool.)_


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have been doing UberEats. Getting $12-$15/hr....A few tips here and there. Not many overall.

It would be nice if the map indicated with a small dot or something which restaurants were participating with UberEats. So far it has been drive around and wait for a ping and make a note of that restaurant.

When the delivery takes me to unknown areas, I would be nice to know if I am even close to a restaurant that participates, so I can change my route to drive towards those that do.

I downloaded the customer UberEats and looked at the restaurants, but as knowing their exact locations...IDK until I get a ping.

What is the radius of the restaurant that I need to be within in order to get a ping?


----------

